# Post Your Fav Pics!



## oliverthebetta00 (Oct 5, 2015)

I thought it would be a fun idea to make a post where everyone can post their fav pics of their cute little friend(s)!
Here's mine: His name is Oliver and he is my little baby haha!
View attachment 659250

View attachment 659258

(pretend they aren't sideways) :lol:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Here's lazy bones sleeping.









One of her tank mates hanging around.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Spark, doing his thing ... I love how expressive he is


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Aries just being his pretty self


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Camo rip


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

Leo my smallest and most feisty boy


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

And last but not least Aries and his grumpy lil face when he got sick of me taking pictures lol I love this one


----------



## oliverthebetta00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Too cute! Bettas are just adorable ❤


----------



## Shyleigh (Nov 8, 2015)

This is Rufio, he needed a tough-guy name to make up for the lovely shade of pink he is.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

Here is my late mellow boy lucky checking out the camera.










Here is my late mama's boy taffy flaring at his reflection.









Here is my late sweet and sassy girl tiffy hiding from the camera.










Here is one of my current boys named Jaws hiding from me behind his thermometor (he looks like bat man).










Last is my other current baby boy hamlet ( I need to post more pictures of him).


----------



## oliverthebetta00 (Oct 5, 2015)

Awww!!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Here's Kaze 
He's changed a little since these pics though.


----------



## javert (Mar 21, 2013)

Smurf peeking at my sister's toy:

View attachment 661298


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

He watches me all day at work )


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## NightStars (Apr 2, 2013)

View attachment 662410


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

he yodels


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

*Plato Says Come On Over To My House*

Here's one my aquatic frogs, Plato. Wanna come over to my house and play? lol
It's hard to get a good pic of my Betta, lots of pretty ones here.


----------



## tiffanylucky (Nov 6, 2013)

hellobird said:


> he yodels


Spook looks so cute. It's funny how he tries to look big, mean and scary when he looks adorable.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Baby Sky, all blurry because he's never still.


----------

